# Inkcups.com reviews!



## lisaglamoclija (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of this company?!
It seems to be pretty reputable.
I would love to purchase the machine in the video but need feedback!!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7ulJUgrM2s[/media]
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

saw this twice at the ISS tradeshows. i've spoke to a representative also and informed me after many washes it fades away. there are pro's and con's about this machine but fades I cannot do.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

There are many pad printer companies out there. 
We use pad printing for labels, as do majority of huge players.
Ink formulations can be different, and last differently.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

RickyJ702 said:


> saw this twice at the ISS tradeshows. i've spoke to a representative also and informed me after many washes it fades away. there are pro's and con's about this machine but fades I cannot do.


They say in their site it is good for 50 washes.

The machines look decent, but as mentioned above, perhaps there is a better ink you could use if it is not lasting as they say it should.


----------



## binkspot (Jun 12, 2013)

Inkcups is an established mfg of pad printing and other decorating equipment and supplies. They are one of several mfg of pad printing equipment. Depending on the inks and subtrait being used a pad printed label should last as long as the original print.

If you are looking strictly at a labeling machine you may take a look at the dedicated label screen printing presses offered by The OTS Company. It uses conventional plastisol or WB inks, mini screens, squeegees and flood bars. There is a flash on the press that cures the ink so there is no need to run through the dryer. Depending on the press I believe you can print up to four colors. It's a small compact machine, something that could be rolled into the corner when not being used.


----------

